# What kind of car is this?



## 35Rem (Sep 20, 2010)

New guy here. Looking for an identification of the use of the type of car this would be. I got a couple at a local show, partly because I didn't know what they were.

It is a ROCO, made in Austria. that's the only markings on it.

I look forward to your answers and learning more about model railroading.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Could you tell me what the road number is? It is the number to the left of C&O in your picture that is like 6 or 7 digits long...


----------



## 35Rem (Sep 20, 2010)

The C&O is 412508
There is an orange MILW also # 19042

Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It is a calcium carbide car, originally put out by AHM.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, to be honest with you this is the first time that I have ever seen anything like this... Usually I would check the roadname on certain sites, but it appears that ROCO did not use prototypical numbering... A Google search did not turn up much, but I did find one person who said that they were used for hauling propane tanks... It makes sense at least :dunno:

EDIT: Make that Calcium Carbide :laugh:


----------



## 35Rem (Sep 20, 2010)

Interesting. Never seen one on a rail. I'd like to see how they are used. Any info on that?

Thank you all.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Probably would have to go back to the 50s and 60s for them---if they were ever used widely at all. AHM had no problem putting out proposed or limited use cars, making them kinda cool in my book.

Which begs the question: if a company builds an HO scale car from a proposed car's blueprint, is the model then a prototype or still a model?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Probably would have to go back to the 50s and 60s for them---if they were ever used widely at all. AHM had no problem putting out proposed or limited use cars, making them kinda cool in my book.
> 
> Which begs the question: if a company builds an HO scale car from a proposed car's blueprint, is the model then a prototype or still a model?


RE your question, Shay....It's too early for that kinda pondering and it makes my head hurt!

I've been meaning to ask you about the guy in your av. Does he keep saying "Is it safe?"


----------

